# Is this cedar?



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## lastfling (Jun 23, 2011)

mzgarden said:


> View attachment 107278
> View attachment 107279


Looks like a red cedar to me.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

it's a bit different from the ones that i have but it does look like cedar.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Also known as Eastern Juniper.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks like cedar to me.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Yes


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Trunk is definitely cedar. If the older branches have short, prickly leaves on them it is definitely an Eastern Red Cedar. I used to get those prickly little pieces of branch stuck to my feet all the time. I hated wearing shoes and we had a big tree near the barn.


----------



## Philinmn (11 mo ago)

Yep we have a perimeter of them around the property


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

mzgarden said:


> View attachment 107278
> View attachment 107279


There are many species of cedars with different characteristics as well as other evergreens that are called cedars but are actually junipers. Anyway, what you have there, judged by the colour and sparse placement of the leaves on the thin scaled stems is Eastern Red Cedar - scientifically termed as _Juniperus Virginiana_, the Eastern Red Cedar is a member of the Cypress family. Eastern Red Cedar may also be identified by the smell of it, it is often simply known as _‘Aromatic Cedar’_ because of its intense, woody, distinctly cedar-ish smell. This is the cedar that is used in cabinet making (closets, cupboards, chests of drawers, hope chests, pantry and kitchen shelves, etc.) because it produces a range of organic oils that are intensely aromatic and are used to deter insects.

Below are some pictures of Eastern Red Cedar leaves, take note of the "berries" it produces as well for comparison with your tree. Usually the trees don't get much more than 120 feet tall at full maturity but some specimens have grown to over 300 feet tall.


eastern red cedar leaves - Google Search



.


----------



## Elevenpoint (Nov 17, 2009)

Plenty in the Ozarks, I have some that are of good size.
Some cut them down and have them cut up.
I would but only kiln dried.
They look good as trim in the beginning but then shrink and turn a ruddy brown.
Good for fence posts at most.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Paumon said:


> There are many species of cedars with different characteristics as well as other evergreens that are called cedars but are actually junipers. Anyway, what you have there, judged by the colour and sparse placement of the leaves on the thin scaled stems is Eastern Red Cedar - scientifically termed as _Juniperus Virginiana_, the Eastern Red Cedar is a member of the Cypress family. Eastern Red Cedar may also be identified by the smell of it, it is often simply known as _‘Aromatic Cedar’_ because of its intense, woody, distinctly cedar-ish smell. This is the cedar that is used in cabinet making (closets, cupboards, chests of drawers, hope chests, pantry and kitchen shelves, etc.) because it produces a range of organic oils that are intensely aromatic and are used to deter insects.
> 
> Below are some pictures of Eastern Red Cedar leaves, take note of the "berries" it produces as well for comparison with your tree. Usually the trees don't get much more than 120 feet tall at full maturity but some specimens have grown to over 300 feet tall.
> 
> ...


They are dioecious, so if it's a male, it won't have berries. Plenty of pollen though, coming out in clouds here right now. The males have a redder look to them right now compared to the females that are greener, almost bluish.


----------



## 012345 (6 mo ago)

If you ever find ball looking things on them about the size of golf balls that have orange slime when it rains and you have apple trees .... cut all of them down. The spores will spread for miles and can cause havoc on apple trees and the fruit. Some apple hybrids are resistant though. The disease is a 2 year cycle and it is called Cedar Apple Rust.


----------

